# Cactus question??



## Jentortmom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have two cactus pads I want to have root. 1. Can I use vermiculite to plant it? 2. Do I need to cut the bottom or just stick it in and let it grow??

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## RTfanatic (Dec 23, 2008)

Stick it in dirt and water it. Don't know about vermiculate.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 24, 2008)

These are the instructions we used when planting our cactus cuttings. We did not use vermiculite since that can hold water, and make the cactus rot. These instructions worked for us. You can buy a small bag of cactus potting mix at places like Home Depot and Lowes in the garden center. It is available year-round. That takes the guess work out of it. 

http://www.dbg.org/index.php/gardening/growingguides/ground/rooting

Here is a picture a few months after planting. Its a bit bigger now and we are keeping it indoors this winter since we live in the north.


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey i cant find any place that sells those cactus plants, can they eat any kind of cactus cuz we have one small cactus and i don't know what kind it is and i have heard cactus is really good for torts, so i wanted to try it.


----------



## Jentortmom (Dec 26, 2008)

www.carolinapetsupply.com sells the cactus pads. Thanks for the advise


----------



## Kristina (Dec 27, 2008)

krissy2288 said:


> Hey i cant find any place that sells those cactus plants, can they eat any kind of cactus cuz we have one small cactus and i don't know what kind it is and i have heard cactus is really good for torts, so i wanted to try it.



I would not feed just "any" cactus. There is no telling if it contains harmful toxins unless you know exactly what it is. For example, zygo cactus is very toxic.

tandrreptiles sells cactus both for food and for planting. I believe they have an ad in the classifieds section, and shipping is free. I feel that the prices are very reasonable.

http://www.tandrreptiles.webs.com/

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2008)

kyryah said:


> I would not feed just "any" cactus. There is no telling if it contains harmful toxins unless you know exactly what it is. For example, zygo cactus is very toxic.
> Kristina



I know there are differing opinions all over the web, but I can find no where that states Christmas cactus (zygo) is toxic. I found this excerpt:

"CHRISTMAS CACTUS: The DPIC has found no evidence that either of the two varieties of this plant is toxic. One source was found stating that the plant had been eaten without harm."

Most all succulents and cacti are ok for tortoises to eat. The Euphorbia family has a white sap that causes burns and rashes on human skin, however tortoises eat it with seemingly no problems. But you are right to caution folks about feeding just anything to the tortoise. 

Yvonne


----------



## Kristina (Dec 27, 2008)

You are right about differing opinions, and I caution about that on my website where I list non-toxic plants, because I have seen where on one site something is listed as safe and on another listed as toxic...

I could have swore that I read that zygo was harmful, maybe it was a mistake on my part or a mistake by the author of what I read... Thanks for the heads up, I will be doing more research.

Kristina

Well, you appear to be correct. I found two sites listing Christmas cactus as food for torts.

http://www.russiantortoise.org/edible_plants.htm
http://www.africantortoise.com/edible_plants.htm

I stand corrected, and thank you!

Kristina


----------



## Laura (Dec 28, 2008)

If you get a pad, cut it in half, allow the cut end to dry or 'callous' and plant it. well drained soil is best. it will start growing in no time! 
i have seen it sold in grocery stores, farmers markets, mexican deli type stores.If you see some in a persons yard, just ask if you can have one pad. It can be prolific. 
Or order it online, or find someone willing and able to send you one.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 28, 2008)

I was able to find cactus pads in two grocery stores around me...it's surprising what things stores have once you look closely (I also finally found dandelion greens today). I've also heard good results looking at the Mexican type shops.


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 29, 2008)

Could anybody identify these?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 29, 2008)

Those pictures aren't showing up for me Krissy.


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 29, 2008)

hmmm, they should...does anybody else see them?


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 29, 2008)

nope, I dont


----------



## Nay (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, not me either, it says they have been moved or deleted.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 1, 2009)

Not showing for me either.

Kristina


----------



## jobeanator (Jan 2, 2009)

could cactus be part of a tortoise's diet or just a treat occasionally? ive been thinking about getting some cactus pads for my sulcatas


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2009)

jobeanator said:


> could cactus be part of a tortoise's diet or just a treat occasionally? ive been thinking about getting some cactus pads for my sulcatas



Its a good source of fiber, but a steady diet will cause loose stools. Its not always available in my grocery store, but when it is, I feed it often and sometimes every day...along with other greens and veggies.

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2009)

krissy2288 said:


> hmmm, they should...does anybody else see them?



Krissy: When you first posted them I saw them, but then the next time I logged on instead of photos its a square with the words: The image has been moved or deleted - Photobucket

Did you move some of the pix around in your Photobucket account?

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 2, 2009)

My tort likes a little piece of cactus every day (I think he'd eat eat almost as much as I'd let him but I haven't done that yet--he'll go for it first). I bought one pad at the store, and it's been doing well and shows almost no signs of going bad after a couple weeks I believe. It's going to take my hatchling a really long time to finish it but it was under $1 so I don't care...when he ate a little much of it one day he had the loose stool but no problems for him as maybe 20% of his diet lately. I took the tiny spines out with a knife and cut it up into slivers that were manageable for him. I'm surprised how well it's kept in the fridge (just cut the bottom of it off if it's a little brown) and supposedly its even better to keep it out and dry.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi...I found cactus pads in Winn Dixie today. I got 5 of different sizes for $2.00. I'll feed some of it tomorrow & plant the rest. 
Patsy


----------



## Kristina (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cool! Lucky you, I can't find it in my area  I am going to have to resort to ordering some. I was given a bit from a friend out west, but I need more until mine grows more!

Kristina


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 4, 2009)

Kristina...do you have a Hispanic grocery store in your town? You can get the pads there and save on shipping...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2009)

Next time you go to the store ask to talk to the produce manager, then ask him if he would order you a package of cactus (Nopales). He might have a minimum order. When I asked my produce manager to order dandelion greens, he ordered one case. I bought several bunches and he put the rest of them out for his other customers. He actually sold them. Your guy might be surprised too, that others might want cactus.

Yvonne


----------



## jobeanator (Jan 7, 2009)

theres a person on here in the classifieds selling catus pads and plants. would this be suitable for sulcatas to eat and possibly redfoots?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep Jobeanator, those would be fine.


----------

